# New Method for BigBLD: BLDRedux



## CurlyFries (Aug 12, 2019)

By the title, you can probably guess what I’m proposing, but alas. In this method you swap pieces into locations next to pieces with the same color. For example on 5BLD, you would put the wings next to the midges, and then solve like a 3x3. Similarly, on 4BLD you could just swap to the piece most clockwise or something of the like. Center memo and exec would be the same.


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 12, 2019)

Two problems (I worded myself a bit short, it does the trick, but more could be elaborated on it)
1. You have to think way more and you can't rely on where your edges are by your orientation 
2. Optimal or good Edge/Tredge comms just will use Slices and while I'm comfortable doing up to 3M moves as a slice, you won't find anyone doing 3E or 3S Moves


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 6, 2022)

CurlyFries said:


> By the title, you can probably guess what I’m proposing, but alas. In this method you swap pieces into locations next to pieces with the same color. For example on 5BLD, you would put the wings next to the midges, and then solve like a 3x3. Similarly, on 4BLD you could just swap to the piece most clockwise or something of the like. Center memo and exec would be the same.


This sort of wing optimization is good, but requires more brainpower during tracing in bigBLD. I think it is not worth the effort and does not save algs. 

If you still feel this is better, prove it!


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 6, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> If you still feel this is better, prove it!


Last seen: August 16, 2020
Takes 2 seconds to look


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 6, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Last seen: August 16, 2020
> Takes 2 seconds to look


anyway the statement is meant for the post creator when he looks up the post sometime in the future. I do not want an immediate proof or an answer though.


----------



## leeo (Aug 6, 2022)

I'm always open to new ideas. How about a demonstration with an example scramble, memorization, and step-by-step solution.


----------

